# the 2106 SUPERTRAIN . . . .



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Canada > alberta > calgary > genesis centre > April 16 & 17th, 2016 > 9am-5pm










general info; http://www.supertrain.ca/Info.html


exhibitors; http://www.supertrain.ca/Exhibitors-Category-2016.html

{includes international suppliers such as; bachmann industries, badger air brush, bowser, rapido, north american railcar, intermountain railway .... }


parking; http://www.supertrain.ca/Parking.html

{and yes the last northeast line LRT station is less than a 10min. stroll from the show venue if ya wish to (pay'n)ride a train to a train show and eliminate the stress of finding a parking spot}



Personally refer to our show as a InternationalAllScalesTrainShow since we do have exhibitors and attendees from all over ... someone mentioned to me of a railfan planning to attend from Australia this yr.



doug c







p.s.
food trucks are back and the long range weather forecast looks great for them, 
i enjoyed 2 great meals off the 'take it and go yyc' truck last yr. !}


----------

